# Southern RI Guy Looking For A Dealer



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello,
Just joined and am new to this. We are buying a new truck this spring and we are going to put a plow on it, looking at SS and liked Fisher & Meyer so far. Most likely a GMC 2500 but nothing is set in stone yet. We will be mainly using it to plow small roads in a leased land community and also friends & family but would not rule out some small accounts. That being said, I am trying to do as much homework as i can about this to make a educated decision. I am basically wondering if anyone can point me in the direction of a good dealer. By good I mean honest, fair, and one who will treat the little guy just as good as the big guy. Also if anyone knows dealers to stay away from as that would be helpful too. Thank in advance! Thor


----------



## Ben's Landscape (Mar 4, 2009)

Thor78;1182412 said:


> Hello,
> Just joined and am new to this. We are buying a new truck this spring and we are going to put a plow on it, looking at SS and liked Fisher & Meyer so far. Most likely a GMC 2500 but nothing is set in stone yet. We will be mainly using it to plow small roads in a leased land community and also friends & family but would not rule out some small accounts. That being said, I am trying to do as much homework as i can about this to make a educated decision. I am basically wondering if anyone can point me in the direction of a good dealer. By good I mean honest, fair, and one who will treat the little guy just as good as the big guy. Also if anyone knows dealers to stay away from as that would be helpful too. Thank in advance! Thor


Hey fellow Rhode Islander! :waving: Ok i will be honest i am not on this site much i am mainly on lawnsite. And i will be honest i only do a couple of drivew with a snow blower. I do believe that Cap City in Warwick is a Fisher dealer. They are right on Post Road right after New England Tech. I have been in there a couple of times looking at caps(my dad wants on and bought one from there) they seem to be good people to talk and deal with. Hope this helps. Good Luck! I can check but i think there is a dealer for buyers in Warwick also(i will check i know a friend that just went to one just forgot the name)


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ben's Landscape;1185432 said:


> Hey fellow Rhode Islander! :waving: Ok i will be honest i am not on this site much i am mainly on lawnsite. And i will be honest i only do a couple of drivew with a snow blower. I do believe that Cap City in Warwick is a Fisher dealer. They are right on Post Road right after New England Tech. I have been in there a couple of times looking at caps(my dad wants on and bought one from there) they seem to be good people to talk and deal with. Hope this helps. Good Luck! I can check but i think there is a dealer for buyers in Warwick also(i will check i know a friend that just went to one just forgot the name)


Hey, how's it going? I figured there wouldn't be too many of us in here lol. Yea, I was looking at Cap City & Dejana. Basically if anyone could recommend one over another. Not too familiar with the ones in CT & Mass but would be willing to check them out if they weren't too far. I still have a couple months before we pull the trigger so I'll have to check some of them out. There is a Snow Dogg dealer right at the end of my road but I was a little iffy on those. The Fisher, Western, & Meyer looked nicer. And I didn't see a SS on the Western site. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Ben's Landscape (Mar 4, 2009)

Thor78;1187935 said:


> Hey, how's it going? I figured there wouldn't be too many of us in here lol. Yea, I was looking at Cap City & Dejana. Basically if anyone could recommend one over another. Not too familiar with the ones in CT & Mass but would be willing to check them out if they weren't too far. I still have a couple months before we pull the trigger so I'll have to check some of them out. There is a Snow Dogg dealer right at the end of my road but I was a little iffy on those. The Fisher, Western, & Meyer looked nicer. And I didn't see a SS on the Western site. Thanks for your input.


Eh its going my first year doing snow removal. I didnt think there would be many on here either! LOL. Off topic are you a landscaper? If so check out lawnsite. I am on there and use the same name so you can check out my pics. Not a problem. I passed cap city today and they had a meyer sign out also not sure if you knew they had them too. If you need parts (i dont know if you do) but for future reference napa in appanauge (warwick location) custom makes hydro lines for plows and sells parts. I looked at the SS fisher plows and i think when i get a plow i will be getting one. Right now im doing like 10 drives with a ariens 24 in 8hp snow blower.


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ben's Landscape;1188069 said:


> Eh its going my first year doing snow removal. I didnt think there would be many on here either! LOL. Off topic are you a landscaper? If so check out lawnsite. I am on there and use the same name so you can check out my pics. Not a problem. I passed cap city today and they had a meyer sign out also not sure if you knew they had them too. If you need parts (i dont know if you do) but for future reference napa in appanauge (warwick location) custom makes hydro lines for plows and sells parts. I looked at the SS fisher plows and i think when i get a plow i will be getting one. Right now im doing like 10 drives with a ariens 24 in 8hp snow blower.


Had to put off buying the new truck till spring so next year will be our first for snow. No, I'm not a landscaper, but the business is seasonal. It's a leased land summer community. I actually found out that Napa did hoses shortly after one went on our Komatsu WA and had already bought & installed it from CN Wood. Probably would've cost half as much :realmad: Also just got a new JD 5083 & have had a 52" Gravely so I will be going to Napa first from now on for hoses. I really like the SS Fisher too, but I do wish they made the HD in SS because thats all I really need, The X Blade looks like a bit overkill. The Meyer LP SS looks more like what I need but it's a full trip. Not sure which is better.....I'll have to check out your pics!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Why only a stainless steel? Have you ever looked at a poly blade before. Full trip is as good as trip edge. I would also look at a Boss plow if you have not already. They make both full trip and trip edge plows. A good dealer is more important than the brand.


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

Pinky Demon;1188471 said:


> Why only a stainless steel? Have you ever looked at a poly blade before. Full trip is as good as trip edge. I would also look at a Boss plow if you have not already. They make both full trip and trip edge plows. A good dealer is more important than the brand.


I really like the way SS looks, but more importantly is maintenance. The shop & property is right on the ocean. The salt air wreaks havoc on all of our equipment down there. Mix salt air & spray with the snow and I thought that would be a bad combo for reg steel. Not that that's all we will be plowing but it is alot of it. I did look at poly, but more people than not said they wouldn't use it because it was alot weaker and prone to cracking. Can't patch and/or weld it so you need to replace it. (just what I have heard/read) I did look into Boss, but the other dealers were alot closer. Thanks for the input, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Ben's Landscape (Mar 4, 2009)

Thor78;1188241 said:


> Had to put off buying the new truck till spring so next year will be our first for snow. No, I'm not a landscaper, but the business is seasonal. It's a leased land summer community. I actually found out that Napa did hoses shortly after one went on our Komatsu WA and had already bought & installed it from CN Wood. Probably would've cost half as much :realmad: Also just got a new JD 5083 & have had a 52" Gravely so I will be going to Napa first from now on for hoses. I really like the SS Fisher too, but I do wish they made the HD in SS because thats all I really need, The X Blade looks like a bit overkill. The Meyer LP SS looks more like what I need but it's a full trip. Not sure which is better.....I'll have to check out your pics!


HAHAHA Yeah i bet it would have cost a lot less going to Napa. Oh no kidding sounds like a funn seasonal job! I honestly enjoy doing snow removal and just started it because i wanted to keep and attract new costumers instead of loosing them because of a business that was full service. My uncle in Mass. runs the 8 ft fisher HD plows and he likes them a lot. his are like 3-4 seasons old(he is a landscaper with quite a few drives) and the plows are not rusting at all(just the edge) and look brand new but he takes care of it. So if you could deal with the reg plows then i know they wont rust up in a couple of years. Just my thought but i want to make sure that i am really good at plowing because i would hate hitting something and messing up the stainless plows you know? i think that i like the fisher trip edge vs. the full trip. Im sure there is something somewhere on this site were it discuses all the benifits of each. Sorry for hijacking your thread.


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ben's Landscape;1188892 said:


> HAHAHA Yeah i bet it would have cost a lot less going to Napa. Oh no kidding sounds like a funn seasonal job! I honestly enjoy doing snow removal and just started it because i wanted to keep and attract new costumers instead of loosing them because of a business that was full service. My uncle in Mass. runs the 8 ft fisher HD plows and he likes them a lot. his are like 3-4 seasons old(he is a landscaper with quite a few drives) and the plows are not rusting at all(just the edge) and look brand new but he takes care of it. So if you could deal with the reg plows then i know they wont rust up in a couple of years. Just my thought but i want to make sure that i am really good at plowing because i would hate hitting something and messing up the stainless plows you know? i think that i like the fisher trip edge vs. the full trip. Im sure there is something somewhere on this site were it discuses all the benifits of each. Sorry for hijacking your thread.


I hear ya on the full service. I know alot of people that look for that and like it. Took me a bit to find your pics as it wouldn't let me search because I'm not a member, but I found them. Nice equipment, my buddy won't use anything but Stihl and we run those 2stroke lawn boys. I love them, they go through anything without skipping a beat. As for plowing, first it's kind of a safety thing. With 377 cottages + our buildings, if anything were to happen in the winter, emergency vehicles will not go in there if it's not plowed. Plus makes it alot easier for us to get around. Second, all of our income comes in once a year (June) and then we have to make it stretch. Would be nice once I get some practice to possibly make a little money in the off season. Third would be family & friends, my sis has a pretty big driveway..... We already have trucks so I thought it was a no brainer. I've read some treads on trip edge vs full and it seems to be 50/50. More of a preference thing. Since I have never done it, I have no preference lol, so was relying on what other people seem to think.


----------



## Ben's Landscape (Mar 4, 2009)

Thor78;1188971 said:


> I hear ya on the full service. I know alot of people that look for that and like it. Took me a bit to find your pics as it wouldn't let me search because I'm not a member, but I found them. Nice equipment, my buddy won't use anything but Stihl and we run those 2stroke lawn boys. I love them, they go through anything without skipping a beat. As for plowing, first it's kind of a safety thing. With 377 cottages + our buildings, if anything were to happen in the winter, emergency vehicles will not go in there if it's not plowed. Plus makes it alot easier for us to get around. Second, all of our income comes in once a year (June) and then we have to make it stretch. Would be nice once I get some practice to possibly make a little money in the off season. Third would be family & friends, my sis has a pretty big driveway..... We already have trucks so I thought it was a no brainer. I've read some treads on trip edge vs full and it seems to be 50/50. More of a preference thing. Since I have never done it, I have no preference lol, so was relying on what other people seem to think.


Thanks did you happen to look through all the pics? I loved that stihl trimmer but now i like the redmax mainly because i started using their back pack blowers and liked them so much. I actually just sold the lawnboy in December. i loved the mower also but i knew that it would be wiser for me to switch to a 4 stroke mower(i got the toro commercial 21 with a honda) because then i would not be carrying around a gas, 50:1 and 32:1 can with me everyday. Sorry i know this has no pertain to plowing. Wow thats crazy the amount of cottages! do you mind me asking where abouts in RI you are from? I have a friend that lives in one of those types of cottage areas and when i drive my truck in there it takes up the whole two lane road :laughing: Yeah once you have a plow everyone wants to be your best friend :laughing::laughing: I found that out just with my snowblower. Just for simplicity and my whole family always ran the fisher plows i would just go for the trip edge. Honestly if i went and got a truck for plowing it would be like me to buy a early 90's truck just because i like the look of the big A frame for the plow on it! HAHAHA Im not your typical 18 yr old hahaha


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ben's Landscape;1189018 said:


> Thanks did you happen to look through all the pics? I loved that stihl trimmer but now i like the redmax mainly because i started using their back pack blowers and liked them so much. I actually just sold the lawnboy in December. i loved the mower also but i knew that it would be wiser for me to switch to a 4 stroke mower(i got the toro commercial 21 with a honda) because then i would not be carrying around a gas, 50:1 and 32:1 can with me everyday. Sorry i know this has no pertain to plowing. Wow thats crazy the amount of cottages! do you mind me asking where abouts in RI you are from? I have a friend that lives in one of those types of cottage areas and when i drive my truck in there it takes up the whole two lane road :laughing: Yeah once you have a plow everyone wants to be your best friend :laughing::laughing: I found that out just with my snowblower. Just for simplicity and my whole family always ran the fisher plows i would just go for the trip edge. Honestly if i went and got a truck for plowing it would be like me to buy a early 90's truck just because i like the look of the big A frame for the plow on it! HAHAHA Im not your typical 18 yr old hahaha


I think I saw them all, unless there were some on a different thread. As for the friends, we won't be accepting any new ones, we'll just plow the ones we have now :laughing: Well I live in North Kingstown, but the business is in Matunuck. Roy Carpenter's Beach, DBA Matunuck Beach Properties Inc. For the most part, I like the look of the older trucks too. But we are lucky to get 10 years out of them in that enviornment. Without alot of work that is. Its a shame too because the truck we are replacing is a 2000 Chevy 2500 & only has 60k on it. It's the rest of it that's falling apart.


----------



## Ben's Landscape (Mar 4, 2009)

Thor78;1189184 said:


> I think I saw them all, unless there were some on a different thread. As for the friends, we won't be accepting any new ones, we'll just plow the ones we have now :laughing: Well I live in North Kingstown, but the business is in Matunuck. Roy Carpenter's Beach, DBA Matunuck Beach Properties Inc. For the most part, I like the look of the older trucks too. But we are lucky to get 10 years out of them in that enviornment. Without alot of work that is. Its a shame too because the truck we are replacing is a 2000 Chevy 2500 & only has 60k on it. It's the rest of it that's falling apart.


No kiddin! I got a couple of friends that live down in NK. Im from warwick thats how i know about napa and cap city. Ive also been down at Roy Carpenter's before its a really nice quite place. I tend to go down to Charlestown Beach a lot and i camp at the Breachway a lot.

No there wasnt any other pics just what was in that thread. As you can tell i like the toro and redmax a lot. amazing how the biz has grown as you go through the pics huh?

Just watch out for the friends that pop out when they see you plowing their naihbors :laughing:

Yeah the older trucks i personally like how they look like real trucks that you can use to work and they just to me look tougher. Thats crazy how the chevy has low miliage and is falling apart. If i had a shop and the extra money i would pick that up and go through it! But yeah its not common for any older truck in New England to last a long time plowing before it rots away unless its a personal truck and they only do their drives/biz etc. Very few trucks that plow a lot do i see and others do also last a long time out there.


----------



## stg454 (Jan 9, 2011)

Here are a few other dealers in the RI area. You can go to Wright Trailer in Seekonk, MA. They are a Fisher Dealer on Rt 6. Or you can try Place Motors in Webster, MA another Fisher dealer. I know they are a little farther away but good to work with.


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

stg454;1190086 said:


> Here are a few other dealers in the RI area. You can go to Wright Trailer in Seekonk, MA. They are a Fisher Dealer on Rt 6. Or you can try Place Motors in Webster, MA another Fisher dealer. I know they are a little farther away but good to work with.


I'll have to look into them as well, thanks.


----------



## Ben's Landscape (Mar 4, 2009)

You ready for this massive storm were getting? Latest 12-17 inches! should be fun with a snowblower


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ben's Landscape;1192131 said:


> You ready for this massive storm were getting? Latest 12-17 inches! should be fun with a snowblower


I know, tell me about it. You got one up on me tho. All I have is me and a $10 shovel from walmart lol. My 13yr old son will be at his dad's, so I'm riding solo this time. Should be fun!


----------



## Ben's Landscape (Mar 4, 2009)

Thor78;1192227 said:


> I know, tell me about it. You got one up on me tho. All I have is me and a $10 shovel from walmart lol. My 13yr old son will be at his dad's, so I'm riding solo this time. Should be fun!


bout time to buy a snow blower! hahaha wow i feel bad for you shoveling all that! I am going to have my brother with me to shovel the walks then i can just snow blow the drives. Just checked the weather channel all they are saying 1-2'+ haha nice test for my new to me snow blower!


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ben's Landscape;1192437 said:


> bout time to buy a snow blower! hahaha wow i feel bad for you shoveling all that! I am going to have my brother with me to shovel the walks then i can just snow blow the drives. Just checked the weather channel all they are saying 1-2'+ haha nice test for my new to me snow blower!


It's ok, I could use the exercise lol. Good luck with your new blower, this should be a nice break-in for it.


----------



## Ben's Landscape (Mar 4, 2009)

Thor78;1192443 said:


> It's ok, I could use the exercise lol. Good luck with your new blower, this should be a nice break-in for it.


Thanks! it will be nice to see what it can do! I used it in the last bigger storm we had and honestly i can not see having any bigger of a snow blower for what i do. Its a 3 yr old (bought from my uncle he only used it on his own driveway and a couple of walks it has like no use) and i got it for 600 dollars(1200 new) its a 8hp 24 in cut Ariens great machine i would not hesitate to buy anouther so i would look at this if snowblowing is an option for you.


----------



## Kavu (Feb 10, 2010)

Check out Onsite repair in Central Falls. They sell Boss and Fisher and are open durning storms.


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

Kavu;1196719 said:


> Check out Onsite repair in Central Falls. They sell Boss and Fisher and are open durning storms.


Thanks Kavu, I'll look into them as well.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey Thor How's it going. I think I did your roof a few years ago right before you moved into your house.I have also done work on a few of the cottages at the beach.I would go with the Fisher if I where you. The stainless would be better if you have the cash.There is no fun in painting plows every other year.If I had it to do over I would have went with the X blade.As far as dealers go Cap city is the closest one.If I have time though I go to wrights trailers in seakonk.(spelling) They are a little better on the pricing.


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

I would add another plug for Onsite Truck Repair. They are awesome. I am great friends with Steve who is one of the main guys there. I am in Pa but used to live in Mass. Steve has helped me with a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

quigleysiding;1197810 said:


> Hey Thor How's it going. I think I did your roof a few years ago right before you moved into your house.I have also done work on a few of the cottages at the beach.I would go with the Fisher if I where you. The stainless would be better if you have the cash.There is no fun in painting plows every other year.If I had it to do over I would have went with the X blade.As far as dealers go Cap city is the closest one.If I have time though I go to wrights trailers in seakonk.(spelling) They are a little better on the pricing.


Hey how's it going. I saw a post of yours in another thread but wasn't sure if that was you. I've pretty much settled on the 8' SS X blade. Have you dealt with Cap City? Just wondering how they are to work with, I think that's my next stop. I had Hurd check prices w/Dejana because they work with them and that's where we are getting the new truck from. HD $4900 & SS X $5700. Seems a bit high to me especially if that doesn't include a cutting edge, forgot to ask, waiting to hear back. I guess I'll see how it compares to Cap City on Thurs.....


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

ColvinsPS;1197935 said:


> I would add another plug for Onsite Truck Repair. They are awesome. I am great friends with Steve who is one of the main guys there. I am in Pa but used to live in Mass. Steve has helped me with a bunch of stuff.


Thanks for the input Colvins.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Thor78;1202487 said:


> Hey how's it going. I saw a post of yours in another thread but wasn't sure if that was you. I've pretty much settled on the 8' SS X blade. Have you dealt with Cap City? Just wondering how they are to work with, I think that's my next stop. I had Hurd check prices w/Dejana because they work with them and that's where we are getting the new truck from. HD $4900 & SS X $5700. Seems a bit high to me especially if that doesn't include a cutting edge, forgot to ask, waiting to hear back. I guess I'll see how it compares to Cap City on Thurs.....


I buy some stuff from them. They seem to stock most things. I think Howard Johnsons in wakefield has plow stuff there too. Maybe you should check with them too.I know that they have cutting edges and stuff. Not sure if they sell plows or not.


----------



## Ben's Landscape (Mar 4, 2009)

not to put a bad name out for capcity but i just had a bad experience with them. Just to let you kow


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ben's Landscape;1205698 said:


> not to put a bad name out for capcity but i just had a bad experience with them. Just to let you kow


I was just there yesterday comparing a quote I had gotten from Dejana. Their prices weren't to far off, but I wasn't overly impressed with the place.


----------



## Kavu (Feb 10, 2010)

Thor78;1206305 said:


> I was just there yesterday comparing a quote I had gotten from Dejana. Their prices weren't to far off, but I wasn't overly impressed with the place.


Call Ron and Steve at Onsite Repair. I'm very confident they will beat all those prices and provide better service.

http://www.onsitetruckrepairinc.com/


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

Kavu;1196719 said:


> Check out Onsite repair in Central Falls. They sell Boss and Fisher and are open durning storms.


def check into onsite some of the nicest guys and they will treat you rt


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

*New Dejana Showroom*

Have you guys seen the new Dejana Showroom on Route 116 in Smithfield? They have Fisher, Airflo, Buyers, Downeaster and parts for Western. And best of all they have *Fluid Film* in gallons w/ the spray guns.....


----------



## Ferrisdiesel (Dec 31, 2008)

Thor, Onsite truck repair in Central Falls, def the place to go for Fisher......they are open during storms, and if you are really in a pinch, they have a truck that is stocked with parts that can come to you! Not to mention, they also stock boss plows. If you are looking for a curtis or a snow dogg go to Tri Power in Warwick........Personally, I would stay away from CapCity.......i also have had a bad experience with them..........good luck, I work in NK on the FD.......if you get in a pinch give me a holler!


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you all for the info/input, and the offer Ferris. I did like Dejana, and they also work with the place we are buying our truck from. Haven't made it to Onsite Repair yet, but hope to soon. Still have a few months before we pull the trigger, so we'll see.


----------



## Kavu (Feb 10, 2010)

unimogr;1225387 said:


> Have you guys seen the new Dejana Showroom on Route 116 in Smithfield? They have Fisher, Airflo, Buyers, Downeaster and parts for Western. And best of all they have *Fluid Film* in gallons w/ the spray guns.....


Do you still work at Dejana?


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

> Do you still work at Dejana?


and you work for On Site?


----------



## Kavu (Feb 10, 2010)

unimogr;1225779 said:


> and you work for On Site?


I do not work for onsite; however, I am a customer of your company and Onsite.


----------



## dynamic (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello all!

I am new to posting here so be kind. I have been lurking on this site for a while and see alot of people saying "go here or go their" Honestly i believe in shopping at the Official Distributors!

After spending Much time navigating Fishers website, Fisherplows.com and running a distributor search I found that Onsite truck repair IS NOTan AUTHORIZED Distributor(Factory Direct Dealer).

Have I been to Onsite? Sure I have ... we are all looking for the best bang for our dollar, but honesty I wasn't impressed by their shop or the location. So I have to beleive that Onsite is simply buying their fisher parts for some other local distributor and reselling.

So I have been shopping between Dejana truck on RTE 116 and Stanley Truck in Uxbrige, who are both Authorized Distributors. I like the fact that dejana is open late during the storms so I can get my parts after work. Stanley seems to be closed after 4pm when I get out of work.

ussmileyflag


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

I could only wish Dejana was my company. If it were mine I wouldn't have to worry about those sqeeking universals on my front axle <bg>. I had a thrivng import business up til 2004 with a bunch of strange trucks in my yard. No one has the money to buy hobby trucks anymore. Just a few buyers looking to work their trucks like I try to do.


----------

